# Hilfe Bitte



## C.Bird (8. März 2002)

Also ich will mal Linux ausprobieren...und deshalb wollt ich fragen ob mir jemand von die standard Befehle Posten kann einfach die befehele die man am öftersten oder oft braucht.

oder weis jemand ne seite oder ne file wo alle drinstehn?

greetz C.bird


----------



## NeRo (8. März 2002)

Das umfasst meiner meinung nach, die befehle die du für den anfang brauchst... http://www.linux.ch/lib/doc/befehle.phtml ... cu


----------



## C.Bird (8. März 2002)

danke! ich glaub das reicht fürs erste...
wenn du vieleicht noh tipps hast irgentwas...dann raus damit


----------



## NeRo (8. März 2002)

Bidde, sonst gibt es noch die normalen seiten wie http://www.linux.org oder einfach mal mit *google* suchen... findest du sicher auch noch viel....


----------



## C.Bird (8. März 2002)

ok Big THx...aber hey eins noch wie is wenn ich WinXP -Pro und Linux auf der selben Festplatte installieren will
geht das oder wa soll ihc tun


----------

